

Ask HN: How to legally secure a Web Service? - createanaccount

Hello,<p>My company is working on releasing an iPhone app. The app uses a Web Service hosted at our own servers. Since anybody can access the Web Service, we want to legally prevent people from making apps using our WS. Do you have any leads on this subject ?<p>Thanks in advance
======
cd34
The simplest example I can think of is to create an app on twitter
<https://dev.twitter.com/apps/new>

They hand you a consumer key and a consumer secret which are used to access
the API. Then, individual users must use an Access token and Secret, to get
back an Auth Token.

While you don't need to be that sophisticated, requiring some authentication
for queries against your webservice will allow you to disable shared or
abusive keys.

